# Memory on Dell Dimension 3100 with Win 7



## SteveWiley (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a Dell Dimension 3100 that caps out at 2 DIMM slots of 1GB/each - (thus 2GB of RAM).

Is this a motherboard (physical) or OS (software) limitation - and if the latter, can Win 7 expand this limit? 

I am hoping that with Windows 7 I will be able to run 2GB DIMMs in each slot and thus achieve a total of 4GB of RAM - which is really needed for Win 7 and heavy apps such as PhotoShop.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That would be a motherboard limitation, this is a pretty old motherboard.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Dell Dimension 3100* desktop(both the 400 MHz FSB and 533 MHz FSB models) has an Intel 915GV chipset and supports a maximum of 2048 MB(2 GB) of RAM.

The Dell site has device drivers available for Windows XP and Vista(32-bit), but not for Windows 7.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds right to me.


----------

